# whole frozen smelt



## pat white (Jul 19, 2006)

where can i buy whole smelt for fishing?   :xzicon_sm :evil: :tdo12:


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

the fisheries in wheatley canada (onstead) or at eastern market in detroit (united fish) can supply you. most carry 5 pound boxes.


----------



## Mantas (Mar 19, 2003)

I didn't know they sold them at Eastern Market.....can you guess around what price?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

pat white said:


> where can i buy whole smelt for fishing?   :xzicon_sm :evil: :tdo12:


Where are you, and how many do you need?? I have a little in the freezer and there is a place in Caladonia (by GR) that sells them (in the winter at least).


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Mr Ed.......:shhh:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I think these guys are over near Grand Rapids and can hook you up with frozen smelt.

http://www.superiorseafoods.com/


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Next thing i suppose your going to tell him about is the fantastic smoke fish they make.
Ooops!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Try asking some of the guys around Higgins Lake. They freeze quite a few of them in the winter to use as bait in the summer.


----------

